# Best Plow For a Polaris Scrambler?



## scaboney (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a 2003 Polaris Scrambler 500 push button 4 wheel drive and brand new Kenda Bear Claws. What would be the best plow to put on her? how much do u think it would cost? Do you think a Scrambler could even handle plowing snow? I am pretty new to this as you can see.....Answers and pics of Scramblers with plows would be great
THANKS


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

none and no,

sorry to say your bike doesn't have low gear, yes it will plow but the question is how long will it holdup, good luck trying,


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would also not want to due this, 

but if its put a Plow on the scrambler or shovel by hand I would go with a Cycle Country Plow and only as wide as your ATV. 50" at most and would rather go 48" you dont' have the low end power to really push but if you can plow at higher speed and try not to push alot at one time.

Plow every 2-4" 

other's have done it you would not be the first.
have a spare belt ready to go also as you may burn up your's as well

just my thought's


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

oh if it came down to shoveling hell yea, but it really isn't what ya want to do if ya can do something different


----------

